# Topics > Entities > Companies >  KUKA AG, industrial robots, controllers and software, Augsburg, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

Website - kuka.com

youtube.com/KukaRobotGroup

facebook.com/KUKAGlobal

twitter.com/KUKAGlobal

linkedin.com/company/kukaglobal

instagram.com/kuka_americas

KUKA on Wikipedia

CEO and Chairman - Peter Mohnen

Projects and products: 

CarLa, charging robot

i-do, mobile home robot platform

ready2_spray Paint Robot, painting application    

KUKA Innovation Award

Robots KUKA plays board games Catan

industrial robots

Timo Boll vs. KUKA robot 

BotBar and other restaurant worker robots

Kuka ping pong robot

KUKA youBot, mobile manipulator 

KUKA omniRob, mobile assistant, mobile robot

LBR iisy, industrial cobots

Medical robotics, LBR Med

KUKA lightweight robot (LBR iiwa), industrial and medical robot

KUKA omniMove, robotic mobile platform

KUKA Entertainment

In December 2014, KUKA, a leading global supplier of intelligent automation solutions, acquired Swisslog in the course of a public tender offer. Until July 2015, Swisslog was listed at the SIX Swiss Exchange. Since August 2015, Swisslog has been fully integrated in the KUKA Group.

----------


## Airicist

KR AGILUS WP

Published on Sep 20, 2013




> KUKA KR AGILUS WP
> Fast. Precise. Eficient.
> Now Waterproof.
> 
> The KR AGILUS is not only appearing in the cell at the KUKA booth -- the waterproof variant of the small robot is also making its debut at EMO 2013. With its higher protection classification of IP67, the robot is protected against the ingress of dust and water, thus enabling it to meet the most important criteria for integration with a machine tool.

----------


## Airicist

An original and a lot of fans: KR AGILUS guest star rocks the Mariahilferstra?e in Vienna

Published on November 19, 2013




> KR AGILUS a robot and a Limited Edition attended by 10 to 12 October on the main shopping street in Vienna before and KARE Design for large crowds. Reason is a recent collaboration between the furniture store, Robots in Architecture - a Vienna University of Technology spin-off - and the Swedish Creative ABSOLUT Vodka. Everyone was invited to interact with the robot in the window in interaction, can be applied to his own design on a T-Shirt. The action led to a veritable "traffic jam" in the encounter zone.

----------


## Airicist

The Duel: Timo Boll vs. KUKA Robot 

 Published on Mar 10, 2014




> Man against machine.
> The unbelievably fast KUKA robot faces off against one of the best table tennis players of all time. Who has the best technique? Who will win the first ever table tennis duel of human versus robot?
> Watch this thrilling preview of table tennis and robotics performed at the highest level. The KUKA KR AGILUS demonstrates its skills with the table tennis racket - a realistic vision of what robots can be capable of in the future.
> Timo Boll, the German table tennis star, is the new brand ambassador for KUKA Robotics in China. The collaboration celebrates the inherent speed, precision, and flexibility of KUKA's industrial robots in tandem with Boll's electrifying and tactical prowess in competition. To celebrate the new KUKA Robotics factory in Shanghai, the thrilling video was a highlight of the Grand Opening on March 11th, 2014. The 20,000 sq. meter space will produce the KR QUANTEC series robot as well as the KRC4 universal controller for the Asian market. As a market leader in China, KUKA aims to further develop automation in the country while providing a modern and employee-friendly working environment.


*Read more here*

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Robots for Foundry Industry May 2013 

 Published on Mar 18, 2014




> Hot and rough conditions in a melt shop require appropriate tools. KUKA robots offer the ideal solutions in those situations.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Robots for Arc Welding TRAILER

 Published on Apr 7, 2014




> Perfect quality - KUKA Robots for arc welding

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Robots For Welding Industry Dec 2013

 Published on Apr 15, 2014




> Arc welding of car brake pedals with two KUKA KR 5 arc HW robots

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Robots for Machine Tool Automation Industry Oct 2013

 Published on Apr 22, 2014




> Pallet handling on a machine tool by a KUKA KR QUANTEC robot

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Robots for Foundry Industry June 2013 

 Published on May 13, 2014




> Contact casting of liquid steel by a KUKA KR 1000 titan robot

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Robots for Plastics Industry Oct 2013 

 Published on May 19, 2014




> Loading, Unloading and reworking of an injection molding machine by a KUKA KR QUANTEC K robot

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Robots for Food Industry Sept 2013 

Published on Jun 24, 2014




> Palletizing of starch bags by a KUKA KR QUANTEC PA robot

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Small Robots for the Plastics Industry 

Published on Jul 18, 2014




> KUKA Small Robots are the ideal partners for applications in the plastics industry.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Robotics at Automotive Supplier Cotarko 

 Published on Aug 14, 2014




> Extraction of forging blanks from transport boxes by KR 210 Series 2000 at Cotarko GmbH, an independent Ford subsidiary that manufactures precision forgings for the automotive industry.
> 
> + Picking blanks out of a random position
> + Recording of scatter-plot by sensor-system
> + Stationary camera for detection of component placing
> + scanning of the component's position
> + Loading of an intermediate buffer
> + Loading of the container terminal
> + Processing of the intermediate buffer during container replacement

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Robotics at Engineering Company Sematek 

 Published on Sep 15, 2014




> Machine hammer peening with a KR QUANTEC and KUKA.CNC software in cooperation with Sematek and 3S engineering GmbH
> 
> + Calibration of the tool center point (TCP) with a 5D measurement system
> + Cold Forging process on the reference plate for process optimization
> + Machining of complex free-form surfaces
> + Surface smoothing by machine hammer peening with a pneumatic peening head
> + Smoothing of the surface and increase of the surface hardness

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Robotics at Automotive Manufacturer BMW 

 Published on Sep 19, 2014




> Manually guided dry ice blasting with KR QUANTEC F at BMW.
> 
> + Previously: time-consuming manal cleaning of permanent molds in the automotive industry
> + Innovative, automated cleaning procedure using a manually guided KR QUANTEC F
> + Automatic cleaning of the free-form surface
> + More eefective and efficient permanent mold cleaning

----------


## Airicist

CNC and robotic system - all operated by SINUMERIK 

 Published on Oct 20, 2014




> More flexibility, smarter control. Siemens and KUKA combine their best ideas to change the world of manufacturing. Machine tools and robotic system, all operated by SINUMERIK. One device, one interface, seemlessly connecting CNC machine and robotic system. Leading technology partners perfectly synchronized.






Sinumerik RunMyRobot - bringing togeter CNC and robot 

 Published on Oct 27, 2014




> Roger Hart, R&D Engineering Manager at Siemens and Stu Shepherd on Sinumerik RunMyRobot, the technology package that brings together KUKA robots and Sinumerik-CNC.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Robots shape Monument Park in Melbourne, Australia 

 Published on Nov 4, 2014




> Learn how KUKA, together with System Partner Machinery Automation and Robotics Pty Ltd, helped shape the sculptures at the new Monument Park in Melbourne, Australia

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Robotics review MSV fair 2014 

 Published on Nov 14, 2014




> KUKA Robotics CEE win gold medal at MSV fair 2014 in Brno, Czech Republic

----------


## Airicist

KUKA System Partner Summit 2014 Review

Published on Nov 27, 2014




> At KUKA's System Partner Summit in Munich's Allianz Arena, more than 100 robot experts from 14 countries came together to exchange ideas, learn about the newest technologies and strengthen the successful System Partner network.

----------


## Airicist

Installation and bonding of plastic components with KR AGILUS 

Published on Jan 15, 2015




> Installation and bonding of plastic components with KR AGILUS - a solution in cooperation with WKT Plastic Technologies
> 
> + gripping the screwdriving head and positioning in the fixture
> + picking up an chamfering a threaded rod
> + application of adhesive and screwing in
> + positioning the washer on the threaded rod
> + product inspection using camera technology
> + setdown in hardening device

----------


## Airicist

KUKA robot handles and measures concrete railway sleepers 

Published on Jan 20, 2015




> A KUKA case study at Maba Track Solutions GmbH in close cooperation with KehraTec Automation
> 
> + Provision of the railway sleeper by chain transfer
> + Pick-up of the components weighing 320 kg
> + The KR 500-2 repositions sleepers up to 2.60 meters long
> + 100 percent measurement of the railway sleeper in various positions
> + Up to seven different types of sleepers can be measured

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Robots weld agricultural machinery 

Published on Jan 27, 2015




> Arc welding of agricultural machinery components at Horsch Maschinen GmbH, Schwandorf with KR 30 L16-2 and partner SMT Systemtechnik GmbH, Syke
> + During the machining process, workpieces can be positioned flexibly by means of external axes
> + Weave seam to compensate for workpiece tolerances
> + Correction options during welding using KUKA.ArcSense
> + Cycle time reduction during both welding and handling

----------


## Airicist

Used Kuka Robot KR210 

Published on Nov 7, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Erhardt + Abt automates handling of car rear axles with KUKA KR 16 

Published on Mar 3, 2015




> KUKA's KR 16 in use for the automotive and automotive supplier industry. An application in cooperation with Erhardt + Abt.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Australia AUSPACK 2015 Review 

Published on Apr 2, 2015




> Have a look around the 2015 edition of AUSPACK with KUKA and a good number of system partners exhibiting.

----------


## Airicist

Universal light measurement with KUKA robots 

Published on Apr 6, 2015




> + Opsira's robogonio combines a goniophotometer with industrial robotics.
> + The KUKA robot enables measurements in both the near and far fields.
> + Measurement with extremely high angle repeatability and measurement velocity.
> + Variable use of KUKA robots of all payload clases for a wide variety of light sources

----------


## Airicist

Hello Industrie 4.0 

Published on Apr 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

KUKA and Microsoft collaborate to create the next generation of robotics 

Published on Apr 14, 2015




> KUKA Robotics a leading manufacturer of industrial robots and solutions for factory automation, has created a self-standing robot that puts various parts together on the assembly line offering a wide range using the Microsoft IoT platform and Windows platform. With Windows Tablets, KUKA staff has anywhere access to monitor the robot’s productivity and proactively respond to robot’s issues or malfunctions.

----------


## Airicist

Inauguration KUKA Application Centre 

Published on Mar 19, 2015




> KUKA Roboter Italy SpA opened its brand new Application Centre on February 26th 2015.
> 
> The KUKA Application Centre is an area with different robotic cells, set for training, practical presentation and to study technology innovation.
> 
> The KUKA Application Centre also has a large space dedicated to conferences and seminars, which will be organized throughout the year.
> 
> We thank our partners, who have participated in the creation of the Application Centre: Gudel, Siemens, Schunk, Sick and Egicon.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA robots helping Widmer Brothers Brewing automate their packaging line

Published on May 8, 2015




> At Widmer Brothers Brewing, Midwest Engineered Systems used a KUKA KR QUANTEC robot to increase the packaging line's speed, reduce safety issues for the personnel and allowed for all pallets loads to be delivered for depalletizing at full height.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Hannover Messe Review 2015

Published on May 11, 2015




> Take a look around the KUKA booth at the 2015 edition of Hanover Fair.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Hispack 2015 Review

Published on May 22, 2015




> Have a look around the KUKA booth at the 2015 edition of Hispack in Barcelona. Guests could witness a wide range of KUKA applications, from orange juice catering by the LBR iiwa to a KR AGILUS Waterproof live demo.

----------


## Airicist

Combined arc and spot welding by KUKA and ENKO Staudinger

Published on May 25, 2015




> + compact universal welding cell combines various welding processes with KUKA robots
> + rotating H table enables simultaneous welding and mounting
> + KUKA KR 6-2 uses arc welding to weld components
> + manual mounting is not dependent on cycle times
> + components are joined by spot welding using a KR QUANTEC
> + combination of various welding processes in one compact cell

----------


## Airicist

Inside a KUKA Robot

Published on Jun 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Presenting the KR 120 R2100 nano F exclusive

Published on Jun 18, 2015




> At GIFA 2015 fair, KUKA presents the KR 120 R2100 nano F exclusive foundry robot as a World premiere.

----------


## Airicist

GIFA 2015 - how KUKA serves the foundry sector

Published on Jun 25, 2015




> ?KUKA Market Segment Manager Foundry Thomas Angerbauer explains at GIFA 2015 how KUKA servers the foundry sector.

----------


## Airicist

Plastic fan production with KUKA robots at Schwarz GmbH

Published on Jul 19, 2015




> Plastic fan production with KUKA robots at Schwarz GmbH
> 
> + manufacture of complex components with utmost precision, reproducibility and short cycle times
> + precise loading of very small components
> + removal of the molded fans and transfer to the inspection station
> + inspection of the fans by means of camera
> + removal of the fans from inspection station and setdown on palletized trays

----------


## Airicist

Last call for KUKA Innovation Award 2016

Published on Oct 7, 2015




> Last call: hand in your papers for the #KUKA Innovation Award 2016 until 16 October!

----------


## Airicist

Interviews: KUKA at EMO 2015

Published on Oct 8, 2015




> KUKA Roboter Italia SpA CEO Gian Luca Branca, Sales Manager Roberto Pinton and Market Segment Manager Machine Tools Andreas Schuhbauer on the importance of EMO 2015 for the machine tool industry and KUKA

----------


## Airicist

The World of KUKA Robotics

Published on Oct 26, 2015




> KUKA Robotics, your experts in the plasitcs, healthcare, machine tools, foundry, electronics, automotive, arc welding industries.

----------


## Airicist

Boeing and KUKA Robotics
August 3, 2015




> How KUKA Robotics are being used to build the Boeing 777

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Coaster: the new generation of robot-based amusement ride

Published on Feb 2, 2016




> Have a look at the KUKA Coaster, the innovative ride with rapid acceleration, wild rotations and amazing inverted figures. As the first robot licensed to carry passengers, KUKA Coaster ensures your safety while guarantees a lot of fun and surprise.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Midea makes $5.2B offer for robot maker Kuka"

May 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

KUKA @ ICRA 2016 - World’s Largest Robotics Research Conference

Published on May 18, 2016




> We’re at the International Conference on Robotics and Automation (ICRA) 2016 in Stockholm, Sweden, this week presenting three innovative corporate research projects at the world's largest robotics conference. Each year ICRA offers researchers from across the globe a platform to present innovative solutions and KUKA is a key sponsor of the conference, lending support to the international robotics research community and helping to drive innovation in the industry. 
> 
> This year our booth includes demonstrations in Machine Learning, making access to robotics easier for educational institutions, and helping to increase energy efficiency and optimize robotic energy consumption in collaboration with researchers. Come along and get a virtual tour of the booth and what innovation means to KUKA in this overview movie!

----------


## Airicist

KUKA & Swisslog at CeMAT 2016 edit

Published on Jul 12, 2016




> KUKA and Swisslog showcase new technology for automated warehousing solutions and the factory of the future at CeMat 2016 in Melbourne Australia

----------


## Airicist

Car workers and robots work hand-in-hand

Published on Jul 14, 2016




> Ford is among the first auto makers in the world where car workers literally buddy up and work hand-in-hand together on the assembly line.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Midea now owns 85.69% of KUKA’s shares"

by Frank Tobe
July 21, 2016

Midea Group

----------


## Airicist

Advanced robotic bin picking from Boll Automation and KR QUANTEC

Published on Aug 1, 2016




> Boll Automation has developed an automation solution for the leading commercial vehicle manufacturer, Daimler AG. In it, a KUKA KR QUANTEC robot cooperates with the Binspect® vision system from Boll Automation in a bin picking system to optimize the unloading of tubes for the production of axles.
> 
> The process in the bin picking system begins with the scanning of a newly delivered bin. The result is simulated on the monitor and the collision-free path of the robot is planned within tenths of a second. The robot then removes the tube that is easiest to access from the bin using the magnetic gripper and sets the tube down at the inspection station. Here, the station identifies the type of tube and signals the robot to set it down on the carrier. If a tube of the wrong type is detected, the incorrect tube is offloaded via a reject rack. Once the last tube has been removed from the bin, the Binspect® vision system from Boll Automation automatically moves to the next full bin in order to continue unloading tubes without interruption. At the same time, the empty bin can be exchanged for a full bin during operation in order to avoid downtimes. In addition, the next step of the process chain seamlessly follows on from the unloading process.

----------


## Airicist

Gigantic Plastic Pipes Milled with KUKA Robots in the UK

Published on Sep 5, 2016




> KUKA partner Eugen Riexinger GmbH & Co. KG has developed a fully integrated, automated solution for the milling of huge plastic pipes using KUKA KR QUANTEC robots with other equipment, and put this solution into operation at its customer's production facility in Wales for milling Weholite pipes measuring up to 3.5 meters in diameter.
> 
> Plastic components, for example for underground pipelines, are a specialty of the Finnish company Uponor Infra. With its product Weholite, the company has developed a patented solution for manufacturing plastic pipes several meters in length and up to 3.5 meters in diameter. These oversized pipes are used for such applications as gravity-based drainage systems, dewatering, subterranean canals, retaining basin systems and low-pressure applications. 
> 
> Weholite pipes boast all of the technical advantages of full-wall PE pipes, but are lighter, react flexibly to earth movements, and can be more quickly and easily installed thanks to the high degree of prefabrication. Eugen Riexinger GmbH & Co. KG in Bad Liebenzell has developed a fully integrated, automated solution for the milling of the huge pipes at the factory of Weholite licensee Asset International Ltd. in Newport, South Wales. For this purpose, KUKA supplied not only the KUKA 120 R2700 extra HA robot, but also the KL 1500-3 T linear unit, two MG 360 KUKA servomotors for the external rotational axis and the KUKA CNC controller. “This is our pilot project for robot-based automation,” explains Graham Bennett, Operation Manager at Asset International.

----------


## Airicist

Robots, the Cloud and Artificial Intelligence | KUKA @ SXSW 2017

Published on Apr 18, 2017




> KUKA's Austin, Texas-based software development team for web, mobile and cloud technology was recently at the internationally-renowned festival of arts and technology, SXSW, with a focus on what it means to connect robots to the cloud and harness the power in their data to make them "smarter" at what they do. In particular, for industrial robots working in factory environments, using this data to optimize operation, spot potential service issues before they arise, and feed deep learning processes is one of the foundations for the smart factories of the future.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA robot bottle flip challenge - Machine learning in practice

Published on Apr 19, 2017




> At the recent SXSW 2017 KUKA showed of a robot that can successfully complete the bottle flipping challenge with 90-95% accuracy. But it's not just a fun demo, it's a test bed for machine learning and optimization of complex processes harnessing large sets of data to help a robot get better at something by itself.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Smart Factory 2017 | Overview and walkthrough

Published on Apr 27, 2017




> At Hannover Messe 2017 KUKA opens the next chapter of Industrie 4.0 as we present the largest networked smart factory demonstration in our history under the slogan "Hello Industrie 4.0_we connect you."
> 
> Individualized products created in our smart factory
> 
> We hope you'll remember this year's KUKA booth (Hall 17) for a long time to come thanks to the individually customized souvenirs produced on-demand for each visitor in our operational smart factory. It is a demonstration of how mass-produced, individualized products can be realized with today’s digitally networked manufacturing processes. While software and robots interact in the factory, humans can maintain control and awareness thanks to cloud-based communication – for example, tracking and influencing production progress via smartphones.
> 
> This movie is an overview and walkthrough of the entire smart factory in the KUKA booth at Hannover Messe 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Germany’s Kuka plans move into world of personal assistant robots"
Industrial robotics maker will team up with Chinese parent Midea

by Patrick McGee
June 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

KR QUANTEC: our champion goes digital

Published on Apr 11, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Technical introduction to the new KUKA IONTEC robot

Apr 28, 2020




> Steve Hudson, Head of Customer Service UK & Ireland, introduces you to the new KUKA KR IONTEC. Whether on the floor, on the wall or inclined, the KR IONTEC combines compact design with the largest working envelope in its class for optimal use of space with a small footprint. Let Steve show you just why the new KR IONTEC is the best industrial robot in the medium payload category.

----------


## Airicist

This fully automated robot cell produces 30 different components from batch size 1

Apr 30, 2020




> The Austrian company ZIMM produces premium quality screw jack gearboxes. At the same time, it is upgrading its production environment. The company recently put a fully automated, modular manufacturing cell into operation. This was implemented by Vischer & Bolli and HBI Robotics and equipped with two KUKA robots. The cell reduces the workload on employees, increases productivity and improves the company’s competitiveness.

----------


## Airicist

KR IONTEC industrial robotic arm: highest output with a low total cost of ownership

May 20, 2020




> With the KR IONTEC, you are opting for a highly flexible robot with the best work envelope in its class and a flexible mounting position for a wide range of applications in the 30 to 70-kilogram payload range.

----------


## Airicist

KR 4 AGILUS: Compact robot for the electronics industry

Jun 30, 2020




> 4 kilograms payload, 600 millimeters reach and flexible mounting position: the KR 4 AGILUS impresses with its ultra-compact, interference-free design in a wide range of electronics manufacturing applications, and works reliably and precisely even at high cycle times, for example when handling, measuring, or assembling electronic components.
> www.kuka.com/kr-4-agilus

----------

